# Had to pass it on



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't think we have to many Lip Stick Waring 12 year old girls here but, I think they should know!


Lipstick in School (You've got to love this principal)


According to a news report, a certain private school in Brisbane was
recently faced with a unique problem. A number of 12-year-old girls were
beginning to use lipstick and would put it on in the bathroom. That was
fine, but after they put on their lipstick they would press their lips to
the mirror leaving dozens of little lip prints.

Every night the maintenance man would remove them and the next day the girls
would put them back.

Finally the principal decided that something had to be done. She called all
the girls to the bathroom and met them there with the maintenance man. She
explained that all these lip prints were causing a major problem for the
custodian who had to clean the mirrors every night (you can just imagine the
yawns from the little princesses). To demonstrate how difficult it had been
to clean the mirrors, she asked the maintenance man to show the girls how
much effort was required.

He took out a long-handled squeegee, dipped it in the toilet, and cleaned
the mirror with it. Since then, there have been no lip prints on the mirror.

There are teachers.... and then there are educators


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

That's the smartest thing EVER.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That was a good laugh this morning!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

LOL..I didn't see that coming that was great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess they never saw the report that school toilets were cleaner than the water fountains.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh THAT rocks! My wife teaches and was applauding after I read that to her. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats funny. Can you just see the faces those girls were making while watching that.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it. smart teacher and custodian!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Brilliant!! Forget Supernanny, this man needs his own show!


----------



## DeadRN (Jun 21, 2010)

Haha AWESOME!! I wish some of our teachers were as creative in their punishments.

Just a little side story to prove the ingenuitive punishments/points work...true story.

When I was little, I, like so many little kids didn't flush the toilet after going number one. I can't to this day tell you why...maybe I just wanted to get back outside to play ASAP. So when my mom would come in and see my...ahem..."leftovers" she would flush the toilet and yell at me threatening each time that the next time she found the toilet like that that she was going to make me stick my hand in it. Of course, I never believed her because she threatened it every time but would never do it.

So eventually, one day, she walked in and saw the mess I left once again and calmly called me into the bathroom. She told me to flush the toilet. So I flushed the toilet and started to walk away. She told me to come back. I came back and looked at her (mind you, I was about four and had no idea what she could have wanted) and she said "Stick your hand in the water". I was stunned. She didn't want me to actaully _put_ my hand in the water did she? I mean, granted it was the clean water, but that's still gross. "Stick your hand in the water" she said again. Seeing that she was completly serious, I stuck my fingertips in the water. What she saw this she said "No, no, I told you to stick your HAND in the water" and she grabbed my forearm and made me stick my whole hand in the water. I was thoroughly grossed out, as was she since her voice raised about three octives as she danced in place saying "WASH YOUR HANDS! WASH YOUR HANDS!" when I took my hand out of the toilet.

Needless to say, I ALWAYS flushed the toilet after that.

Unique punishments/points work.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"...as she danced in place saying "WASH YOUR HANDS! WASH YOUR HANDS!" 

Hilarious!  tee hee


I just take away all power: anything that runs on electricity or batteries gets taken away or disconnected. Shapes em up REAL FAST. Momma don't PLAY....


----------



## Deathly Hallows (Jul 6, 2010)

I used to work as a janitor in a high school. The worst part, aside from the tyrant boss I had, was that if one of the students made a mess of the bathroom you JUST cleaned there was nothing you could say or do to the student. 

That was the primary reason why I left, that and finally having it out with the boss.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

That, is a great story, I can only imagine them brainstorming to come up with this!! They must have laughed their tails off!! I wonder how they were able to keep straight faces!!


----------

